# Reveal



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi & LISI WANT YOU TO KNOW A SECRET:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations! I know you must be over the moon!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

No words can describe my giddiness---7 years of waiting! God answers prayers in His own time! I had all but given up hope!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

:tender::tender::cheer::cheer::tender::tender: So happy for you guys!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrats! So happy for all concerned.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Congratulations, Sandi!!! Baby news always make me super happy


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Wonderful news Sandi and thanks so much for sharing with all of us here on SM!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This is what the ob/gyn doctors refer to as a "geriatric pregnancy" as my DD will be 42 when the baby comes & this is her first pregnancy. We have waited a LONG time for this news! I can't get anything done because I am so excited!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

mylittleluna said:


> Congratulations, Sandi!!! Baby news always make me super happy


Luna, I am also praying for you. This is a prayer that has been a long time coming! Hang in there! :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wonderful news Sandi.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

edelweiss said:


> Luna, I am also praying for you. This is a prayer that has been a long time coming! Hang in there! :wub:


Thank you! That means a lot :wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sandi, As you know, there is nothing like being a grandmother. My 3 grandchildren make me so happy. Now you will have one more grandchild to love. Congratulations!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

So very exciting!! Congratulations.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Congrats!:aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Patrica, I am so giddy I called you Luna!!!!!!!:smrofl::brownbag:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Sandi - I almost missed the message. I thought it was a lovely Easter table decoration!!! Well it's way more than lovely -- it's fantastic :chili::chili: What a blessing. My mom had me when she was 42 (and back in the day hardly anyone gave birth at that age) and look how I came out. :w00t::blink: :HistericalSmiley: Wishing your beautiful daughter all the best in her pregnancy. So happy for you and the Old Swede. Another grandchild to love. Did I miss it - do you know the sex yet?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue, so many people I sent it too did not notice it!!!!! :HistericalSmiley:

No, she had an US at 8 wks but too early to show---she said it just looked like a little gummy bear! They are in CA at the moment (she presented a paper at a conf. in SF) & will return on the 27th to MA & she will have another & that will show gender. I think I know what she will have though! Whatever---- I will be happy but I do have a preference! She does too, but she isn't saying.

I am on :cloud9: or even a higher #!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Yay...a baby!! Congrats Sandi!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Yay...a baby!! Congrats Sandi!💐🧸🎠🎡


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Congrats Grandma, I am so excited for you. 
When is the little one do?
Is this M's momma?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you! I am "Nana."
Due date is first week of Nov. but if she has issues (we are both hypoglycemic & I had 2 gestational diabetic babies having to be induced early for both)---could be the end of Oct?
This is NOT Marco's mom! This is my "baby" girl! 
Marco will now have a cousin!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Such exciting news!
arty:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:wub2::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
Thank you ALL who are excited w/me!!!!
I am so praying for a girl since I have a grandson! I believe God has heard the cry of my heart!
I will be happy regardless, but I am holding out for a little girl. I can hardly sleep, eat or think about anything else. My DD says "Mom, you are too cute!" I have always felt "cute" but I am at this very moment in life at my "cutest"! It isn't fair that I feel so blessed, but I will take grace! Pray I can get packed up for our up-coming trip! I can't seem to accomplish anything. My DD promises me that nothing is apt to happen in the month of May that we will be abroad. As much as I want to go I would gladly cancel this trip for that darling "girl.":wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> This is what the ob/gyn doctors refer to as a "geriatric pregnancy" as my DD will be 42 when the baby comes & this is her first pregnancy. We have waited a LONG time for this news! I can't get anything done because I am so excited!


My daughter who is having the twins in just 4 more weeks is 39 so she's getting up there in age too, especially to be looking after 2 babies! :wub: This is her second pregnancy though.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Sandi, I'm SO very excited for you and your family!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kathy, I am excited for you---it will be very soon! Twins are special----they run in both DH's family & in the family of my S-I-L. I am not sure my DD could carry twins as she is on the smaller side, but if they came she would! 
I await good news soon from you!
Happy Easter!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sandi, I feel your joy. As you know I had reconciled myself to not having any grandchilren, and low and behold in the middle of Hurrican Irma I became a grandma. My daughter in law is also an older mom. She was 41 when she gave birth.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

I am so excited for you - what a wonderful BLESSING!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Reva, Poppy is adorable! It was worth the wait.
We are trusting that all will go well. I am very, very emotional since I got the news. This is not normal for me. I tear up at the slightess provocation. I am just so very happy!
More & more women are having babies later & later. I asked DD to tear up the DNR papers I sent her the week before.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Woah! The photo you posted looked like a Easter decoration to me...then everyone knew exactly what you meant! :blush::blink:

This is such fun news for a change, it seems everyone has problems, so good news is exciting!!!! I'm hoping for a girl, everytime I go to buy Jake an outfit, the girls departments are beaming with tons of adorable and fun clothes....then I go to the boys department and find tee shirts with dinosaurs on them. :smilie_tischkante: ....eh....

What ever, I pray everything goes well and easy. I see my daughter looking so tired sometimes, running after a 2 year old and she's 42. I always say there's a reason God gives children to young people, LOL!! :innocent:

Congratulations Nana!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, Pat I am over the moon! 
My DD is writing her Ph.D. so this will be a race to finish. She is not feeling at all well so the paper she presented in San Francisco this week was slow in coming---and she had to tell her advisor that she was pregnant. She is a very diligent student & works at a job as well, so she has her hands full. They have also been renovating the condo they bought 2 1/2 yrs. ago in MA. She works right along w/DH on the hard stuff, but it is now in good shape! 
Thanks for hoping for a girl! I know we will be happy w/either as long as it is healthy, but yes, I do have a preference! I don't imagine I will get another chance to be a Nana! 
Jake is so precious. I LOVE seeing all of his activities & I love the relationship your dad has developed w/him.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Congratulations!!!
I know exactly how you feel. I thought I would never be a grandmother myself. But when I finally did, my granddaughter was born at 29 weeks, weighing 2.9lbs and only 16 inches long. She looked like a tiny, hair, skinny monkey. lol Fortunately she was born directly across the street from a children’s hospital with an underground tunnel between the two hospitals. She spent 6 weeks there. Fast forward to today. She is 13 1/2 now. Takes High School classes and will graduate before she is legally able to drive. She inherited her fathers artistic skills and wants to teach college art. She is so physically attractive she could be a model. She’s my only grandchild, but Wow, she’s all I need. She is my go to person when I have a problem with my cell phone. Lol


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Congratulations!!! I never thought I would get to be a grandmother. My daughter had 5 miscarriages. We held our breath with the 6th pregnancy. Then she developed eclampsia and had a C section at 29 weeks. A girl. 2.9 lbs, 16” long. She was rushed via a tunnel to the children’s hospital across the street. She spent 7 weeks there. She is now 13 1/2 and taking High School classes. She will graduate before she is old enough to drive. She is very artistic and wants to be a college art professor. She is my go to person when I have trouble with my iPhone. lol Your going to love being a grand parent!


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Congratulations!!! You will love being a grandparent.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Marina! I do have one grandson who is almost 6 1/2 yrs. old. I love him very much but he is all boy---therefore I would like a little g-daughter! 
Your grand sounds like a very smart young lady!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi, Best part of being a grandma is you can spoil them & spoil them & spoil them- thats the job of Grandparents. (and let mom & dad deal with it - hehe)! 

With my two girls I always said my job was to train and teach you and if we can be best friends thats great ....but thats not my main job. Yes, I was an old fashion mom - Todays standards are so very different. Thankfully my daughters are my best friends today & Im BLESSED with 8 grandchildren! It still melts my heart to get letters in the mail addressed to "Mommy's Mommy"........Not sure what the Post man thinks - LOL!! Im so in love with being a Grandma! Many many many Congratulations coming your way - you are in for the time of your life - Rest up now - Hugs!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paulann, unfortunately I live quite a way from both of my DDs & thus the grand & grand to be. That has always been the case & in some ways one gets accustomed to it, but I don't really like it. 
You sound like a great g-mother.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Congratulations!!!
After my daughter had 5 miscarriages, I thought I would never be a grandmother. I held my breath with the 6th pregnancy. At 29 weeks she developed eclampsia and had a C section. A girl, 2.9 lbs and 16” long. She spent 6-7 weeks in the hospital. She is now a beautiful and healthy 13 1/2 year old. She takes some High School classes and will graduate before she is old enough to get a learners permit to drive. She excels in art and wants to teach college art. She is my go to person when I need help with my IPhone. Lol 
She is my only grandchild so she is very spoiled!!! I’m sure your going to do the same.


----------

